# Should I buy a 1972 Revcon for $4000?



## fablevayne (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm a college student who needs a place to live. Rent sucks, so i want to buy an R.V. I found a 1972 Revcon that fits my budget, but i don't know much about them. Here are the details: It has the Olds Toronado 454 engine and transmission. The Odomoter says 57,000 miles. It has a 3 speed automatic and front wheel drive. The body looks straight and most of the interior is in good order. However, it does have a few leaks in the water supply and the air conditioning doesn't work. Is that a serious problem? It looks like it has been sitting for a number of years unused, but it started on my first try and seems to run well. The price is firm at $4000, which to me sounds like a pretty good deal. It could also cost me that much again if it starts to fall apart. The dealer told me Revcon is a good make. Is that true? I would appreciate any comments or help any of you lovely forum folk can provide


----------



## rv wizard (Jul 31, 2002)

Should I buy a 1972 Revcon for $4000?

Where do you plan to park it if you bought it or anouther rv? Most campgrounds could cost as much as an apartment might. I would suggest you take it slow and do a lot of homework on the subject before you jump off into something that might hurt you in the long run. Good luck.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## fablevayne (Jul 31, 2002)

Should I buy a 1972 Revcon for $4000?

I don't think parking will be a problem. I live in a rural area where everyone has a large yard or field that they would let me use. I think the biggest problem would be getting water and dumping waste. There are also a few R.V parks here, but you are right in that they are high priced. The biggest consideration for me is that i would be spending my rent money on something that actually belongs to me. A few years of rent would pay for it all. Homework, homework...


----------



## rv wizard (Aug 1, 2002)

Should I buy a 1972 Revcon for $4000?

Talk with your friends and see if they will let you have a service for power put into their home and how much they want for electricity. I doubt they would want you to run the generator so you could have electricity. The same could be said for water and sewer. Take this decision slowly!

Mike & Amy - Fulltimers
Ashley & Candi at school
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. & 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

